# Tìm hiểu thiết kế nội thất chung cư 50m2 2 phòng ngủ 2001



## Dung Thủy (27/2/22)

Tìm hiểu thiết kế nội thất chung cư 50m2 2 phòng ngủ 2001
Một căn hộ trung bacình với 2 phòng ngủ là mơ ước của nhiều người. Dưới đây là một vài gợi ý về thiết kế nội thất chung cư 2 phòng ngủ mà Dung Thủy muốn gửi dành cho các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Ý tưởng trang trí nội thất cho căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ
o    1.1 Trang trí nội thất phòng khách trong căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ
o    1.2 Bài trí nội thất phòng bếp cho căn hộ chung cư 2 phòng ngủ
o    1.3 Nội thất 2 phòng ngủ trong chung cư
•    2. Các mẫu thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ đẹp nhất
o    2.1 Mẫu căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ đẹp hiện đại
o    2.2 Mẫu căn hộ chung cư 2 phòng ngủ tân cổ điển
o    2.3 Mẫu căn hộ chung cư 2 phòng ngủ giản dị
o    2.4 Mẫu căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ ấm áp
o    2.5 Mẫu chung cư 2 phòng ngủ khoa học
o    2.6 Mẫu thiết kế chung cư 2 phòng ngủ cá tính
1. Ý tưởng trang trí nội thất cho căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ
1.1 Trang trí nội thất phòng khách trong căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ
•    Thiết kế nội thất chung cư 2 phòng ngủ với không gian phòng khách luôn được các kiến trúc sư chú trọng, bởi đây là không gian chung và là bộ mặt của cả ngôi nhà.
•    Với thiết kế nội thất phòng khách chung cư nhỏ cần phải đặc biệt quan tâm đến màu sắc và phong cách thiết kế. Nên chọn những tông màu sáng như màu trắng, màu xanh nhẹ hay màu vàng nhạt để kiến tạo nên không gian sáng, thoáng và tươi trẻ.
•    Bên cạnh đó cũng cần phải quan tâm đến phong cách thiết kế. Phong cách nội thất hiện đại, tối giản hay Scandinavian luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu nhờ sự đơn giản trong cách bài trí, dễ dàng lựa chọn nội thất. Không chỉ đáp ứng tốt công năng sử dụng mà còn tạo nên sự thông thoáng và tính thẩm mỹ cho tổng thể không gian chung cư 2 phòng ngủ.
•    Ngoài ra, chỉ dùng những món đồ nội thất gỗ tự nhiên cho phòng khách thực sự cần thiết như bàn trà, bộ ghế sofa, kệ tivi. Đặc biệt ghế sofa nên có thiết kế dạng chữ L và bố trí sát tường, kệ tivi dạng treo tường tạo sự thông thoáng cho các lối đi.
•    Với những căn hộ có diện tích phòng khách lớn, bạn hoàn toàn có thể trang trí theo phong cách tân cổ điển, cổ điển. Nội thất sử dụng ngoài ghế sofa có dạng chữ U lớn thì có thể đặt thêm kệ trang trí, tủ rượu hay đèn trang trí cỡ lớn. Đặc biệt có thể sử dụng vách ngăn để phân chia rõ ràng từng không gian phòng, tạo sự thông thoáng và liền mạch.
1.2 Bài trí nội thất phòng bếp cho căn hộ chung cư 2 phòng ngủ
•    Thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ với không gian phòng khách và bếp liền kề được nhiều kiến trúc sư ứng dụng hiện nay. Bạn nên chọn nội thất phòng bếp hài hòa với không gian của phòng khách và phòng ăn gia đình. Tùy diện tích mà chọn bếp nấu có dạng chữ L hoặc I. Màu sắc tủ bếp bằng gỗ hiện đại có thể chọn màu trắng, màu đen hoặc có cùng màu với sàn nhà.
•    Bên cạnh đó, bếp đảo cũng được ứng dụng phổ biến trong phòng bếp căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ, vừa đóng vai trò trang trí vừa góp phần tăng thêm không gian lưu trữ đồ.
1.3 Nội thất 2 phòng ngủ trong chung cư
•    Khi trang trí phòng ngủ master cần phải giống với phong cách thiết kế chung của toàn căn hộ. Ví dụ như thiết kế căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ theo phong cách hiện đại thì trong phòng ngủ master nên chọn tông màu sáng như màu trắng, màu đen, màu vàng nhạt, màu xanh nhạt, màu hồng phấn. Ngoài ra, nội thất chung cư 2 phòng ngủ nên chọn loại có kiểu dáng đơn giản, cần thiết như giường ngủ, tủ quần áo, bàn trang điểm, kệ sách và bàn làm việc.
•    Bên cạnh đó cũng nên chú ý tới yếu tố phong thủy khi chọn màu sắc, hướng giường, chất liệu nội thất hợp với mệnh của gia chủ.
•    Nếu phòng ngủ nhỏ, bạn nên bố trí nội thất sát tường và chọn tủ dạng kệ thấp để tăng sự thông thoáng cho không gian.
•    Chung cư 2 phòng ngủ có phòng ngủ bé trai đẹp và phòng ngủ cho bé gái đẹp dành cho bé, chỉ cần lựa chọn nội thất cần thiết và tông màu phù hợp với giới tính, sở thích của bé là được. Nếu gia đình có hai con nhỏ, nên chọn nội thất giường tầng tích hợp thêm giá sách, tủ đựng đồ để đáp ứng không gian học tập, nghỉ ngơi cho bé. Quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm phòng cho 2 bé trai ; phòng ngủ đôi cho bé trai và bé gái hoặc phòng ngủ đẹp cho 2 bé gái cho phù hợp.
2. Các mẫu thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ đẹp nhất
2.1    Mẫu căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ đẹp hiện đại
Với mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư 50m2 2 phòng ngủ mang hơi hướng hiện đại, gam màu được sử dụng phổ biến là gam màu sáng, đặc biệt là màu xám, trắng, be và nâu nhạt.
•    Trong không gian phòng khách dưới đây, phần tường được ốp gạch xám với đường vân nổi độc đáo, vừa có tuổi thọ cao lại mang lại giá trị thẩm mỹ đáng kể. Tiếp theo, chúng tôi lựa chọn 1 sofa lớn chữ L và thảm trải nền cùng tone với bức tường tạo thành điểm nhấn cho không gian phòng khách.
•    Bỏ qua những món nội thất phòng ngủ sang trọng cầu kỳ, hãy tập trung vào màu sắc và kiểu dáng khi thiết kế nội thất chung cư 2 phòng ngủ theo phong cách hiện đại.




2.2 Mẫu căn hộ chung cư 2 phòng ngủ tân cổ điển
Tân cổ điển là lối thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 3 phòng ngủ

cầu kỳ và theo đuổi vẻ đẹp sang trọng, cuốn hút làm tôn lên giá trị của toàn bộ căn nhà. Ở không gian thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ chung cư
•    phòng khách, bộ bàn ghế được lựa chọn có kiểu dáng mền mại, kết hợp màu sắc khôn khéo, tạo nên vẻ đẹp nhã nhặn và quý phái.
•    Trong thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 56m2 2 phòng ngủ tân cổ điển, hệ thống đèn sẽ có thiết kế tương đối cầu kỳ và tính cách điệu cao. Phòng khách với phòng bếp được ngăn cách bởi một bức tường bằng gỗ với hoa văn tinh xảo. Vừa giúp ngăn cách 2 không gian mà vẫn đảm bảo sự xuyên suốt trong căn nhà.
2.3 Mẫu căn hộ chung cư 2 phòng ngủ giản dị
•    Nếu bạn yêu thích lối thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 65m2 2 phòng ngủ đơn giản nhưng tiện lợi và thông minh có thể tham khảo qua mẫu thiết kế nội thất dưới đây. Toàn bộ tủ kệ tivi, rèm cửa đều sử dụng tone màu xám để làm không gian thêm nổi bật. 
•    Đặc biệt, kệ bếp và kệ tivi nối liền giúp mở rộng không gian lối đi và là phương án tối ưu dành cho những chung cư 2 phòng ngủ có diện tích khiên tốn.
2.4 Mẫu căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ ấm áp
•    Màu xanh biển nhẹ nhàng được lựa chọn trong mẫu thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 50m2 2 phòng ngủ ấm áp. Chúng tôi lựa chọn màu sắc này cho ghế sofa chữ L, tạo điểm nhấn cho tường phòng khách và khu vực tường bếp. Bàn ăn được ốp kính tạo cảm giác căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ thêm rộng rãi hơn.
2.5 Mẫu chung cư 2 phòng ngủ khoa học
•    Tính khoa học ở đây được đánh giá dựa trên cách thiết kế nội thất và ngăn tách từng không gian. Như có thể thấy, trong căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ dưới đây, thay vì sử dụng tủ kệ TV chúng tôi thiết kế TV gắn tường và dùng một thanh kệ nhỏ làm giá đỡ.
•    Toàn bộ nội thất đều hợp chủ đề với gam màu chủ đạo là màu nâu kem. Tuy nhiên để tránh sự nhàm chán, màu sơn tường được chọn là xanh lam, giúp căn phòng trở nên sang trọng và tinh tế hơn.
2.6 Mẫu thiết kế chung cư 2 phòng ngủ cá tính
•    Phong cách thiết kế nội thất căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ có tên Indochine hay còn gọi là phong cách Đông Dương là kiểu thiết kế mang nét lãng mạng nhưng thêm chút hoài cổ của kiến trúc Pháp. Khi bước vào những căn chung cư có sử dụng kiểu thiết kế này, các vị khách sẽ hoàn toàn bị choáng ngợp với thiết kế độc, lạ và khó lòng rời mắt.
Vậy là quý khách đã nắm được các mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư 2 phòng ngủ rồi. Để được tư vấn thêm vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được tư vấn.


----------

